
The Sumo Matchup Centuries in the Making - jmadsen
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-sumo-matchup-centuries-in-the-making/
======
jmadsen
Pretty geeky look at trying to match current sumo champion with one from
centuries ago - thought folks might enjoy.

